

Why Self-Discipline Is Overrated - alifaziz
http://www.alfiekohn.org/teaching/selfdiscipline.htm

======
jaen
Buddhism figured this out a long time ago - instead of "self-discipline" there
is "mindfulness", a permanent understanding of what is going on with you and
around you. Focusing not on the self but on the truth will avoid many of the
faults mentioned in the article. The ego should not be controlled - it should
be dissolved.

